# I'm having a gallbladder attack!



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

OMG I am so afraid of this... I just called my gastro and I am waiting for a call back. I have no idea what this is but it started last night I thought from a reaction from some Ginger Root that I took. After I took it it seemed to bloat my stomach etc.Tonight I am in alot of pain in my upper right side and the muscle spasms are very bad. I feel at times like I can't breathe or catch a breath. I have taken Advil, and bentyl and tried some Peppermint tea earlier. I have so much pressure on my breast bone, in my shoulder blades and under my right arm pit. I don't know what else I can do right now and I don't know if this will calm down or pass.I have never had pain like this before ever. I am so worried right now as to what can be causing it.Anyone out there with gallbladder attacks...does this sound familiar?


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Rita - ah yes, sounds familiar. Is the pain moving around to your lower back? Just a hint....no amt of Advil is going to stop it; it will stop in its own good time. Best thing is to keep walking around; sitting or lying down seems to make it feel worse. Sometimes the vomiting would relieve the pain for a little bit.Go to ER; they can run the diagnostics on you. If it is gall bladder and you get thru this attack, you never know when the next one will come along. My major attacks were six months apart with several smaller ones in between.What a way to get out of Christmas shopping







Seriously, I hope the pain subsides. It's not a barrel of laughs.


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Rita - ah yes, sounds familiar. Is the pain moving around to your lower back? Just a hint....no amt of Advil is going to stop it; it will stop in its own good time. Best thing is to keep walking around; sitting or lying down seems to make it feel worse. Sometimes the vomiting would relieve the pain for a little bit.Go to ER; they can run the diagnostics on you. If it is gall bladder and you get thru this attack, you never know when the next one will come along. My major attacks were six months apart with several smaller ones in between.What a way to get out of Christmas shopping







Seriously, I hope the pain subsides. It's not a barrel of laughs.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Rita, i've been taking Gingerroot the past week,coming off the BC pill,i was getting bad spasms,i noticed my right side was flipping out,now i know what it is.I also noticed my P was heavy,and read today its a blood thinner? feel better







Krissy


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Rita, i've been taking Gingerroot the past week,coming off the BC pill,i was getting bad spasms,i noticed my right side was flipping out,now i know what it is.I also noticed my P was heavy,and read today its a blood thinner? feel better







Krissy


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hope your Doc has called back by now. If not go to the ER. BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hope your Doc has called back by now. If not go to the ER. BQ


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I talked to my Dr. last night and he said if the pain didn't subside or got much worse to go the ER and they would page him. I hate going to ER so I decided to try to stay at home. He said I could take more bentyl than was originally prescribed and my husband was so sweet he set the clock and woke me up every 2 hours to give me another dose. I really couldn't sleep but the bentyl can make you drowsy. I got through the night on bentyl and I feel a bit better this a.m. but I still have the pain and symptoms. I am attempting some peppermint tea but I know I can't eat or drink anything.I talked to my Dr. this a.m. and I am going to see him at 12:45 today when he gets in the office -- he said to bring my toothbrush!He was a bit disappointed that I didn't have the hide a scan almost 6 months ago when he ordered it. I am one of those people you have to drag for a test -- I just hate them and I was so afraid that I would be allergic to the radioactive material they give you. I have come up so allergic the last couple of years that it just freightened me. I am going to see if my Dr. can be there when I have the test. At least I know if anything goes wrong -- he will be there.I have always heard about gallbladder attacks and I never had one last night. You feel like you are having a heart attack or at least your not sure if you are or aren't. It feels like something can explode inside of you. So much pressure and muscle pain all around the ribs and shoulder blades. Marier--- What used to trigger your attacks. My doctor said I need to keep a diary so we can at least have a hint.Krissy -- that is interesting about it being a blood thinner..I don't know what that would do set off the gallbladder?Oh....and I am done with x-mas shopping but maybe I can get out of going to my in-laws!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I talked to my Dr. last night and he said if the pain didn't subside or got much worse to go the ER and they would page him. I hate going to ER so I decided to try to stay at home. He said I could take more bentyl than was originally prescribed and my husband was so sweet he set the clock and woke me up every 2 hours to give me another dose. I really couldn't sleep but the bentyl can make you drowsy. I got through the night on bentyl and I feel a bit better this a.m. but I still have the pain and symptoms. I am attempting some peppermint tea but I know I can't eat or drink anything.I talked to my Dr. this a.m. and I am going to see him at 12:45 today when he gets in the office -- he said to bring my toothbrush!He was a bit disappointed that I didn't have the hide a scan almost 6 months ago when he ordered it. I am one of those people you have to drag for a test -- I just hate them and I was so afraid that I would be allergic to the radioactive material they give you. I have come up so allergic the last couple of years that it just freightened me. I am going to see if my Dr. can be there when I have the test. At least I know if anything goes wrong -- he will be there.I have always heard about gallbladder attacks and I never had one last night. You feel like you are having a heart attack or at least your not sure if you are or aren't. It feels like something can explode inside of you. So much pressure and muscle pain all around the ribs and shoulder blades. Marier--- What used to trigger your attacks. My doctor said I need to keep a diary so we can at least have a hint.Krissy -- that is interesting about it being a blood thinner..I don't know what that would do set off the gallbladder?Oh....and I am done with x-mas shopping but maybe I can get out of going to my in-laws!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Krissy,I found this on the I found this on the http://thenaturalshopper.com/ginger-root.htm It is interesting what they say about tighten the tissues...ever since I took it I have had bad spasms. Maybe it was trying to clean out my gallbladder. Who knows -- who will ever know!Ginger Root - is also a popular remedy for appetite loss and motion sickness. Ginger Root is also taken to loosen phlegm, relieve gas, and tighten the tissues. Asian medicine employs it as a treatment for asthma, shortness of breath, water retention, earache, diarrhea, nausea, and vomiting; and homeopathic practitioners recommend it for sexual disorders as well.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Krissy,I found this on the I found this on the http://thenaturalshopper.com/ginger-root.htm It is interesting what they say about tighten the tissues...ever since I took it I have had bad spasms. Maybe it was trying to clean out my gallbladder. Who knows -- who will ever know!Ginger Root - is also a popular remedy for appetite loss and motion sickness. Ginger Root is also taken to loosen phlegm, relieve gas, and tighten the tissues. Asian medicine employs it as a treatment for asthma, shortness of breath, water retention, earache, diarrhea, nausea, and vomiting; and homeopathic practitioners recommend it for sexual disorders as well.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eat LOW LOW fat Rita. Towards the end of my gall bladder's life though..... any thing would bring on an attack. Good luck with your appointment. And if you end up admitted to the hospital, just be glad you had an opportunity to pack.







BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eat LOW LOW fat Rita. Towards the end of my gall bladder's life though..... any thing would bring on an attack. Good luck with your appointment. And if you end up admitted to the hospital, just be glad you had an opportunity to pack.







BQ


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Well I went to the Dr. today and I need to have the all the scopes again and the hide a scan test. In the meantime he gave me Librax and darvocet (sp). I'd like to know how I am going to work on this pain and the medication. He says it sounds like my gallbladder but some of my symptoms do not. He says IBS can cause all the symptoms I was experiencing last night. He also gave me Nexium but I am really afraid to try that one until I learn more it. He also said if we remove the gallbladder I can still have the same symptoms...so I guess bottom line right now is they don't really know what is going on! Oh this is the part of this condition that I hate the most. The symptoms and the pain is so great but the diagnosis is oh so vague!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Well I went to the Dr. today and I need to have the all the scopes again and the hide a scan test. In the meantime he gave me Librax and darvocet (sp). I'd like to know how I am going to work on this pain and the medication. He says it sounds like my gallbladder but some of my symptoms do not. He says IBS can cause all the symptoms I was experiencing last night. He also gave me Nexium but I am really afraid to try that one until I learn more it. He also said if we remove the gallbladder I can still have the same symptoms...so I guess bottom line right now is they don't really know what is going on! Oh this is the part of this condition that I hate the most. The symptoms and the pain is so great but the diagnosis is oh so vague!


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I had it, it would flare up bad after eating rich, fatty meals. Or spicy. Then, I'd be up most of the night with such unbelievable pain, coursing up through my back, that I thought I'd die. I tried crapping to ease some of the pressure, which helped sometimes, but usually all I could do was writhe around, rubbing my tummy until it went away.Avoid rich, spicy, fatty food. Try to stick to a well-balanced, low-fat, nutritious diet, lots of water, and exercise more.And definitely, see the doctor, get the tests done, and get all the info you can on your options. Don't just go for surgery like I did.


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I had it, it would flare up bad after eating rich, fatty meals. Or spicy. Then, I'd be up most of the night with such unbelievable pain, coursing up through my back, that I thought I'd die. I tried crapping to ease some of the pressure, which helped sometimes, but usually all I could do was writhe around, rubbing my tummy until it went away.Avoid rich, spicy, fatty food. Try to stick to a well-balanced, low-fat, nutritious diet, lots of water, and exercise more.And definitely, see the doctor, get the tests done, and get all the info you can on your options. Don't just go for surgery like I did.


----------



## irishayes (Feb 10, 2001)

I have to say, I had my gallbladder out two weeks ago, and I can honestly say I have not felt so great in a long, long, long time.My IBS has not gotten worse, it has gotten better. It isn't gone, but it is greatly improved. I no longer have the uncomfortable bloated feeling I was dealing with on a daily basis. I must have been having gallbladder problems for a long time, and was just "dealing" with it. The surgery was definitely a good thing, in my case!


----------



## irishayes (Feb 10, 2001)

I have to say, I had my gallbladder out two weeks ago, and I can honestly say I have not felt so great in a long, long, long time.My IBS has not gotten worse, it has gotten better. It isn't gone, but it is greatly improved. I no longer have the uncomfortable bloated feeling I was dealing with on a daily basis. I must have been having gallbladder problems for a long time, and was just "dealing" with it. The surgery was definitely a good thing, in my case!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glad you are feeling better Irish. Rita, I'm hoping you can feel better soon too. Hope all of your diagnostics are smooth and definitve. Sorry you have to go through it all, but it will sure be good to get to the bottom of this pain you are having. BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glad you are feeling better Irish. Rita, I'm hoping you can feel better soon too. Hope all of your diagnostics are smooth and definitve. Sorry you have to go through it all, but it will sure be good to get to the bottom of this pain you are having. BQ


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Rita, thanks for the link







i was taking the gingerroot because of spasms,Hm? i was making it worse i think! in any case,i hope you feel better,i was also getting the right pain,and now its gone,when i went to the ER a few years back with the pain,they made me drink a green liquid,and it stopped it,i think it was Donnatol. Fell better,KrissyI don't know if it being a blood thinner is true,but i read it,and did notice a heavy P.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Rita, thanks for the link







i was taking the gingerroot because of spasms,Hm? i was making it worse i think! in any case,i hope you feel better,i was also getting the right pain,and now its gone,when i went to the ER a few years back with the pain,they made me drink a green liquid,and it stopped it,i think it was Donnatol. Fell better,KrissyI don't know if it being a blood thinner is true,but i read it,and did notice a heavy P.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Rita, keep us informed. Ugh, sorry for that yucky, scary pain - and more tests to be done! And at Christmastime! What hospital do you go to, if you don't mind my asking (since I believe we both live in the same general part of town)? It would be funny if we both went to the same one for our tests.







Yes, ginger is supposed to be a blood thinner, from what I've also read - as is garlic and some other herbs. I was just thinking, hmm, maybe I'll start up the ginger again - a little bit - because of my ongoing nausea and stuff. Well, maybe not - or maybe I'll just drink some ginger tea.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Rita, keep us informed. Ugh, sorry for that yucky, scary pain - and more tests to be done! And at Christmastime! What hospital do you go to, if you don't mind my asking (since I believe we both live in the same general part of town)? It would be funny if we both went to the same one for our tests.







Yes, ginger is supposed to be a blood thinner, from what I've also read - as is garlic and some other herbs. I was just thinking, hmm, maybe I'll start up the ginger again - a little bit - because of my ongoing nausea and stuff. Well, maybe not - or maybe I'll just drink some ginger tea.


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Rita - as the others have noted, stay away from rich, fatty, greasy foods. A little hard to do around the hols


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Rita - as the others have noted, stay away from rich, fatty, greasy foods. A little hard to do around the hols


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Hip,My Doctor is at Memorial City and also now at Christus St. Catherines at Fry Rd. If I had to have surgery I am not sure I would go to Memorial City. I still have this thing about the "good docs and good hospitals" being in the med center area. This is a good group of Gastro Dr.'s though at Memorial City but they don't do surgery.Well maybe it won't come to that anyhow. I guess I need to fine tune my diet and stress and take the medicine for awhile. I took the Librax last night and I slept good and some of the intense pain is better. I just feel so anxious and stressed out and I don't know why or where it came from!Take Care...


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Hip,My Doctor is at Memorial City and also now at Christus St. Catherines at Fry Rd. If I had to have surgery I am not sure I would go to Memorial City. I still have this thing about the "good docs and good hospitals" being in the med center area. This is a good group of Gastro Dr.'s though at Memorial City but they don't do surgery.Well maybe it won't come to that anyhow. I guess I need to fine tune my diet and stress and take the medicine for awhile. I took the Librax last night and I slept good and some of the intense pain is better. I just feel so anxious and stressed out and I don't know why or where it came from!Take Care...


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Rita, I'm glad you're doing at least a bit better today. (Couldn't the MVP also contribute to the anxiousness?) I just knew you must go to Memorial City. That's where most of my doctors are, and that's where I was yesterday. I understand there are some v. good surgeons there, such as Dr. Dossey (whom I've met), but I guess you are talking about gastro. surgery and wanting a surgeon specializing in that field? We live right behind another hospital, and I think I'll look for a cardiologist there. And, St. Christus....a bit far away for us, but when my Blue Cross was looking shaky a few months ago, I thought I was going to have to start going there instead of the Memorial-Hermann system. St. Christus is a nice place, right?Anyway, nice chatting with you, and I hope you can continue to do better.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Rita, I'm glad you're doing at least a bit better today. (Couldn't the MVP also contribute to the anxiousness?) I just knew you must go to Memorial City. That's where most of my doctors are, and that's where I was yesterday. I understand there are some v. good surgeons there, such as Dr. Dossey (whom I've met), but I guess you are talking about gastro. surgery and wanting a surgeon specializing in that field? We live right behind another hospital, and I think I'll look for a cardiologist there. And, St. Christus....a bit far away for us, but when my Blue Cross was looking shaky a few months ago, I thought I was going to have to start going there instead of the Memorial-Hermann system. St. Christus is a nice place, right?Anyway, nice chatting with you, and I hope you can continue to do better.


----------



## FoodAllergyMom (Apr 16, 2001)

RitaLucy: Are you feeling better yet? If it happens again, go straight to the ER! You need to take care of yourself!!! Keep to a low fat diet and avoid all dairy products. But if the doctor says you need surgery, do it!!! My doctors never figured it out, even after 5 months, and my gallbladder had gone gangrene on me---The chance of your IBS disappearing after gallbladder surgery is very high. I know this board shows a lot of problems after gallbladder surgery, but the problems only occur in 5% of patients (unfortunately for me, I'm in that percentage).... but that means you have a 95% chance of it going away!Good luck, and keep us posted. And by all means, go to the ER if it happens again...


----------



## FoodAllergyMom (Apr 16, 2001)

RitaLucy: Are you feeling better yet? If it happens again, go straight to the ER! You need to take care of yourself!!! Keep to a low fat diet and avoid all dairy products. But if the doctor says you need surgery, do it!!! My doctors never figured it out, even after 5 months, and my gallbladder had gone gangrene on me---The chance of your IBS disappearing after gallbladder surgery is very high. I know this board shows a lot of problems after gallbladder surgery, but the problems only occur in 5% of patients (unfortunately for me, I'm in that percentage).... but that means you have a 95% chance of it going away!Good luck, and keep us posted. And by all means, go to the ER if it happens again...


----------

